

Mushroom Networks Sexy Advertising Sucks for Everyone - peat
http://peat.org/2013/08/05/mushroom-networks-sexist-ad/

======
bifrost
I agree somewhat that "sexy" ads for tech things are dumb. I think that you
failed to consider that maybe the woman is the network engineer, and the man
who's barely visible is the object of her desire. Possible? Yes.

~~~
peat
Possible, yes -- but unlikely, and it doesn't really change any of the issues
I brought up. I deliberately did not single out the man or the woman as being
the target of the ad. :)

